# Da Vinci Robotic Surgery to take out Thyroid:)



## msterra37 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi!
I have looked up doctors to do the Da Vinvi surgery where they go through the armpit to take out thyroid...has anyone done this or know someone that has? Or do you recommend a certain dr. for this? Thanks!
Terri


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I know I read that Ohio State University has done a few starting this summer.

http://medicalcenter.osu.edu/viewer/Pages/index.aspx?NewsId=5740

Personally, knowing that thyroidectomy is very precise microsurgery best performed by a very experienced surgeon, I would feel pretty uncomfortable having someone try a new procedure out on me. I do not want to be a guinea pig. I had surgery a month ago, and chose a different local hospital because I feel more comfortable with a more conventional approach until this has been done successfully many many times.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a 1" incision and would recommend you find a surgeon who does minimally invasive.
I don't trust those robots to do such a delicate surgery and would rather have a highly qualified surgeon.

I don't know where you are in VA but I could recommend a spectacular surgeon from Charlotte NC who does minimally invasive.

It's seriously a 24 hour event (including the overnight recovery room) and would be well worth the drive - your GP could do the follow up the week after as all the surgeon did was remove the steri strips. There was no drain or staples.


----------



## msterra37 (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes, I would love the name of the surgeon in Charlotte, NC...that is about a 4 hr drive for me


----------

